
Ask HN: Online CS Program from Dakota State Universisty, Opinions? - DoubleFloat
I&#x27;m applying for this program:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;catalog.dsu.edu&#x2F;preview_program.php?catoid=27&amp;poid=1961<p>I was wondering if you guys think that its sufficient, covers all the CS core requirements ?<p>working full-time and not being able to go to a university on-campus limits me to online programs.<p>I&#x27;m also hoping that a structured-deadline way of studying would force me to sit down at home and study&#x2F;do homework better than any freely available courses out there.<p>I welcome any other suggestions to get an online CS degree.
======
DoreenMichele
Some resources for online college stuff that you might find useful for finding
a program you like:

[https://cvc.edu/](https://cvc.edu/)

[http://www.assist.org/web-assist/welcome.html](http://www.assist.org/web-
assist/welcome.html)

~~~
DoubleFloat
Thank you.

------
wmf
Online degree: -1

University I've never heard of: -1

Total score: -2

~~~
jetti
Some schools have online degrees that are the same as brick and mortar
programs. DePaul University's online program is just the lectures for the
class that are filmed and put online for students. So if the in class is
Monday, the online students will see that lecture Tuesday morning. There is no
distinction between online or in person degrees.

